# Pictures from San Diego



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here is the link to the pictures I took while in San Diego. Pictures


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Great pictures!!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice pic's. We are going to Santa Monica area in Sept.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

great pics! looks like you had a great time


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow!! Great pictures!! It looks like you had a wonderful time!! 

-c


----------



## len (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow...looks like you had a great time in sunny San Diego. It has been our home for the last 7 years. Truly it is paradise. every day is vacation. Hope you visit us again soon. Len









> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jun 21 2005, 01:52 PM
> *Here is the link to the pictures I took while in San Diego. Pictures
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74257*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Beautiful pictures







Diffenitly a trip to remember







Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Beautiful pictures. Love the beach and zoo photos. We did not have a nice time there, it was cold and rainy.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jun 21 2005, 03:37 PM
> *Beautiful pictures. Love the beach and zoo photos. We did not have a nice time there, it was cold and rainy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74285*


[/QUOTE]
It was overcast and cold the first 5.5 days. Thursday afternoon the sun finally came out and stayed out. The rest of the trip it was sunny and warm (70s).


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Fantastic pictures,







it looks like you had a great time


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Where's Lexi in all the pictures?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Great pics!! Looks like you guys had so much fun!!!!







Welcome home!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh!.....oh! I wanna go now! It looks like you all had a wonderful time and it was just beautiful there. I was there a long time ago, over 25 years ago, and it was beautiful then, too. 

Yeah, where IS Lexi?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow! That camera is really nice!







It took GREAT pics!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Great pictures! Looks like you had a ton of fun. How did Lexi do without her momma?









Ruby's mom Martha


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Jun 21 2005, 05:09 PM
> *Oh!.....oh! I wanna go now!  It looks like  you all had a wonderful time and it was just beautiful there.  I was there a long time ago, over 25 years ago, and it was beautiful then, too.
> 
> Yeah, where IS Lexi?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74292*


[/QUOTE]
Lexi was with grandpa and uncle brad.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Great pictures!!!!







 Looks like you had a blast!







Thanks for sharing, it really looked like a nice time!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

What a great vacation! I love the Hotel Del Coronado. Makes me want to go back so bad..
Quincymom


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats sooo awesome!! how'd you like the weather?? i liked it cuz i was able to leave the door open all day long...and it'd be a breeze...and it was soo nice.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok here is a summary of my trip.

We got there about 11AM on Saturday the 11th. My aunt and uncle were supposed to pick us up from the airport. They stopped by the car rental place to tell them we would not be in to get our car until 5PM (we were supposed to be there by noon). The guy said that was fine and he would change the pick up time in the computer. When we got there at 4PM there was no record of that conversation in the computer and they had given our car (a PT Cruiser) away. We ended up getting a Ford Focus. On Monday the dang trunk wouldn't shut so we had to take it back and get another car (a PT Cruiser this time).

The weather from Saturday to Thursday morning was overcast and in the 60s. But on Thursday afternoon the sun came out and it warmed up. It was gorgeous the rest of the time. 

We felt the earthquake on the 12th. It was weird it was like the room gently rocked back and forth a couple of times.

We went to the Kenny Chesney concert on the 18th. It was great!!!

I had a lot of fun! San Diego is so pretty. I would love to go back again sometime (but not when there is June gloom







).


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Lexi's mom great pictures







Looks like you had a great time, kinda of hard not too :lol: Even if the weather is in the 60's







We get to go there the 6th of Aug. My daughter has a Varsity Cheer camp at the College so me and Summer are tagging along







( of course I have to drive right) :lol:


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Your pictures are awesome and you all look like your having so much fun....but ummm...are you sure thats your mom and not your sister?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Jun 24 2005, 01:24 PM
> *Your pictures are awesome and you all look like your having so much fun....but ummm...are you sure thats your mom and not your sister?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh, she will love you!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Honestly - all three of you look like sisters together....!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Fish Tacos, makes me hungry, we get them in Mexico every winter. I love SanDiego, I am jealous, I am stuck on a wheat farm till Sept.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Cool! I was actually in San Diego the same time you were! But I don't think I was in that area.


----------

